

Building the Hoover Dam - cfeduke
http://allday.com/post/981-building-the-hoover-dam

======
lutusp
> Even though its [sic] only the 18th largest human feat of engineering right
> now, because of its innovative construction techniques and placement in the
> landscape, its [sic] likely to outlast almost all of the others that have
> topped it in size.

So, the asterisk was declared illegal and I missed it?

A piece of advice -- not using asterisks at all isn't the preferred way to
avoid their misuse.

